

"An Ode to Inception" (written in c) - kacy
http://github.com/karthick18/inception/blob/master/inception.c

======
mr_twj
As a programmer I couldn't help but find the plot to be recursive and
remarkably similar to the flow of logic in a program as well. It's quite an
ode that even Castaneda himself would have been proud of.

